# Steam Wand thread size



## UncleNos (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone hoping for a bit of help here I'm looking at making a custom steam tip for a silvia wand i'm using on my gaggia does anyone know what thread size the wand tip is?

Would save me taking it off and getting it checked as I don't have a thread gauge handy









Many thanks for any help...


----------

